# Food allergies...



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

My new baby was diagnosed with milk protein allergy. Since I am nursing this means I must eat a diet free of dairy, soy and beef. 

I was wondering if anyone knew of a commercial soy free layer feed I can give to my hens so I can actually have eggs? I'm calling purina today, my local feed store said they would be my best bet, but unfortunately they don't have a contract with them so they can't order it. Tractor supply carries it but the girl couldn't tell me if it was soy free or not she just said "well I read the ingredient s and I don't see soy"


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Here's the contact number for Purina. I would call them directly so you can find out what you need to know.
*1-800-778-7462 (1-800-7PURINA)*
(Mon. - Fri., 7 a.m. - 7 p.m. CT)


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Funny I am actually on hold with them when I remembered I wrote this and decided to check to see if anyone posted anything.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm lactose intolerant and have never had issues with eggs to any degree.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Lactose intolerance is different than being allergic to the protein in the milk. What she has is a full blown allergy. With bleeding stomach lining and intestines. Most children who have this allergy react to soy the same way as well. 

But purina does make a chicken feed that is soy and corn free! They gave me an order number so I can have tractor supply order it for us


----------



## Chicka-Js (May 3, 2013)

Oh good !!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Tractor supply can't order it. Going to try a few other places.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

GenFoe said:


> Lactose intolerance is different than being allergic to the protein in the milk. What she has is a full blown allergy. With bleeding stomach lining and intestines. Most children who have this allergy react to soy the same way as well.
> 
> But purina does make a chicken feed that is soy and corn free! They gave me an order number so I can have tractor supply order it for us


I didn't know that. That sounds horrific. I'm sorry she's having to go through it.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I just talked to purina. They said when the chickens eat the soy their stomachs break down the proteins and none of the as stuff causes the allergic reaction in milk and soy allergies ends up in the eggs. Especially as we free range so they don't eat too much feed anyhow!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

That's great. I'm glad there's an option there.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Yes I'm very happy I'm not having to omit eggs either!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I would imagine. We eat so many I would hate to have to cut them out of my diet.


----------



## mamawolfen (Aug 7, 2013)

That makes no sense. My daughter is dairy, gluten and soy intolerant and I had to avoid eating them while she was breastfeeding. Your child is more likely to be allergic to the eggs than the meat! I am very curious about this. When I first reported my daughter's problems, they told me it was a &rdquo;nursing rash&rdquo; from breastfeeding and gave her formula which she puked up and refused to touch after that. I changed pediatricians.


----------



## mamawolfen (Aug 7, 2013)

I understand avoiding the soy, as something like 60% of milk allergy sufferers are allergic to soy as well, I just don't understand avoiding beef. Different proteins.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I have no idea. That's what he told me. I'm part of a Facebook group for mothers who are doing the same thing as me and can't have beef either. It's not just my pediatrician saying it.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

But after 2 weeks of being dairy/soy/beef free my baby's comfort level has increased tremendously!!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm glad to hear that!


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

3 of my 4 boys have been allergic to both dairy and soy. (1st time around I was told he was allergic to ME and I needed to give him formula.. well, he stopped breathing on me! The last two, I was WAY more cautions from the beginning!) It's rough to nurse and eliminate but it sure makes it easier when they start eating table food (I started mine all late at 9 months because of this) and the family has already adjusted! KUDOS mama!


----------

